# Opening Weekend Bow Kills



## Texas Outfitter

My hunters had a Great Start for this Season!


----------



## SSMike

I'd say so... Not everyday you get to take out a Unicorn.


----------



## FREON

WOW!!!! Where was that 1st deer killed?


----------



## Texas Outfitter

FREON said:


> WOW!!!! Where was that 1st deer killed?


Both in McMullen Co.


----------



## big john o

First one is awesome.. You do know there is a bow hunting section right?


----------



## FISHIN COUG

Amazing deer and thanks for sharing. I'm not a bow hunter and thanks for the report!


----------



## teamfirstcast

*MLD ranch*



big john o said:


> First one is awesome.. You do know there is a bow hunting section right?


Pretty sure those were gun kills on an MLD3 highly managed ranch. Season opens same date as bow season for them.


----------



## Texas Outfitter

teamfirstcast said:


> Pretty sure those were gun kills on an MLD3 highly managed ranch. Season opens same date as bow season for them.


NO! They were bow kills on low fenced ranch.....both of these hunters have been hunting with me for many years!


----------



## Rack Ranch

Studs fo sho, McMullen is greened up big time right now. You hunting Brackens?


----------



## WillieT

Congratulations on two monsters. Those are a couple of beautiful deer.


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER

Those are some awesome deer...cant stand when people don't mind there own D A M N business lol. I thought the forum said guide fishing and hunting forum.


----------



## Moose2

Whats up with the unicorn? never seen one like this?


----------

